
NoSQL – Why you should use MongoDB instead of a relational database - ebi
https://vshn.ch/en/blog/nosql-why-you-should-use-mongodb-instead-of-a-relational-database/
======
fimdomeio
The premise flawed. A better question is: When should I use a noSQL database
instead of a SQL database? Each tool has it's purpose.

~~~
PaulHoule
Also, I would not say MongoDB is your best choice if you want a document-
oriented database.

